# Hognose Superconda



## Tormentil (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I have aMale Hoggie that is a Superconda 66% het albino, are there ways of telling that he is actually het?

I have noticed his belly scales are black in the middle with yellowish/orange sides and the tip of his tail is quite yellow, could this be due to him being het for Albino?

Many thanks in advance

RG


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The only way to tell will be to pair him with a visual albino. If you get some albino hatchlings then he is het for albino


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

No expert, but normally when het it means they carry a gene that is recessive, so the only proof would be to pair it with a visual of the same gene and see what comes out.

EDIT:
Ian beat me to it !


----------



## Tormentil (8 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> The only way to tell will be to pair him with a visual albino. If you get some albino hatchlings then he is het for albino


Many thanks 🙏


----------



## Tormentil (8 mo ago)

Malc said:


> No expert, but normally when het it means they carry a gene that is recessive, so the only proof would be to pair it with a visual of the same gene and see what comes out.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ian beat me to it !


Many thanks 🙏


----------

